# A precision fence for my Shopsmith



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I know that most people here on LJs are not Shopsmith users, but some one might get an idea for another application. Besides, I wanted to show off my little jig. I'm sorta proud of it.

The Jointech fence and router table attached to my MK5 is an absolute joy to use….as long as frequent table height adjustments are not needed. (as in dadoing) So when I was offered a reconditioned shorty I couldn't pass it up. 
With the shorty, all the capabilities of the MK5 are once again available.(except the lathe…No biggie, I don't turn)

I guess the Jointech's precision spoiled me because I found the stock fence on the shorty a bit on the imprecise side of accurate adjustment. So, when I stumbled on an old Incra fence system I had used on a router table I cobbled together many years ago, a light went on. I'll make my own Incra fence.

Here are a few pics of my new Incra table saw fence.
A pair of Incra jigs attached to a piece of 3/4 BB for fine adjustment. A pair of T tracks and inserts on the under side of the jigs for gross adjustment. Metal clamps to hold the gross setting.









A view under the auxiliary table showing the table clamp system. Actually two joined tables. 









Before clamping the jig to the table the fence is extended to register it against the blade.









Registered. Now the table clamps can be tightened.









Then the fence can be pulled back. In this case, a bit farther than necessary. And the metal clamps are closed to hold the gross adjustment. 









Finally, the Incra jigs are adjusted to the precise measurement needed.

It took much longer to type this than it takes to set up the fence. 
In just 2-3 minutes I can be dadoing, grooving or cutting.

Thanks for looking and all comments are welcome.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Very cool Gene…..just don't stick your fingers under the table when the saw is spinning…...! That's a great setup….enjoy it…..


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Fantastic! I'm very jealous. I'm just now recovering from the damage my innacurate shopsmith fence did to my latest project. Word to the wise, check that it's perfectly perpendicular to the table as well. Mine wasn't because the piece I was ripping was wide enough that I had to attach the fence to the outrigger leg, like yours is. That was enough to mess up the parallel alignment ( which I DID check ) AND the vertical alignment, ( which I totally overlooked until it hosed me ).


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Jeff, I have "Sawstop technology on the saw. It's called a switch. Actually, there is a lower guard for the saw. It's off for clarity. hee hee

Jerry, Sorry about damage to your project. Similar things have happened to me. I've had the stock fence slip during a dado cut. No more of that, now. 
I have to get the table aligned with the jig, or visa versa, before I can initially register the fence against the blade.
Kinda of a fail safe.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

That's a nice looking rig Gene, but since I don't have a used parts room like yours …  ... I'll just keep using my good old standard fence and do my fine tuning with the quill. I've never really thought of a table saw as a precision tool anyway, probably because of the old behemoths I learned on in shipyards. 
I should probably rethink that although I'm getting pretty set in my ways now.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Great solution


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Paul, I got totally frustrated trying to gain exactly 3/16 ths of an inch on a dado. Then when I finally got it dialed in, the damned fence slipped, ruining my lovingly prepared piece of curly maple. 
Don't you even mention precision to me. The things you do with the lowly Shopsmith and the Chevalet are super precise. BTW, Saw the new chart box. Awesome! Got the shading on the right piece, too. You guys have fun on the way back and, on your sailing journey.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Great fence, Gene!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...............Jim


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

To me, this is the greatest feature of these forums; the adaptability and inventiveness of it's members.


----------



## revrok (May 1, 2014)

"To me, this is the greatest feature of these forums; the adaptability and inventiveness of it s members." 
- MrRon

Truer words were never spoken!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Great solution Gene. It's always fun is seeing how individual woodworkers successfully solve their own perceived problems, whether or not the issues are considered problems by others. My own table saw is pretty inaccurate, but that pretty much fits my woodworking style and results. You seem to have much higher ambitions.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks, Mike. 
Not high ambition, just tired of a sloppy fence. And, I had the stuff to make it.


----------



## azdustdevil (Aug 11, 2010)

Ah ha! I just purchased a "new old stock" Shopsmith and I just happen to have a couple of original gray plastic Incra Jigs that have been sitting around for years. Guess what I'm gonna do?


----------



## r33tc0w (Jan 27, 2017)

Gene, any chance you could take some more pics Of the jig by itself and maybe a shortened write up how to build this?


----------



## t3steve (Sep 14, 2018)

Gene,
Are you still using this fence?
How is it working for you?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I've got one of those Incras as well. Never found a use for it in my shop. I just take it out of the box every once in a while to look at it. You found the right application.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

> Gene,
> Are you still using this fence?
> How is it working for you?
> 
> - t3steve


I'm still using it. Bought a new fence from Shopsmith and, it's better than the old one. I only use that Incra mod when very tight precision is needed.


----------

